# Anthro bird legs



## DirtFalco48 (Jun 21, 2013)

I prefer the feathers ending at the upper thigh. I think it's sexier, showing more skin. Millions of furries apparently disagree with me. I don't like a lot of the pictures of Falco, etc out there because of this. Since they're drawing adult pictures like this, most people must think it's more attractive. That's probably why I like Daffy Duck, Lord Shen, and Anzen (Remember, Anjila?), because their feathers end th the thigh. But I see where they are coming from, as real bird legs are quite ambiguous. One odd thing I noticed is that a lot of times, when anthro bird characters' feathers end at the thigh, they are usually from something that's geared towards kids/family. Like Kung Fu Panda, Looney Tunes (except for Foghorn), etc. Any thoughs on this? Anyone here like thigh-cut feathers besides me?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Um...
Sure?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 21, 2013)

This doesn't belong in Palette Town. Read the forum descriptions in future.


----------



## Joey (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been an anthro bird guy since forever, but they aren't exactly... sexy.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 21, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> I prefer the feathers ending at the upper thigh. I think it's sexier, showing more skin. Millions of furries apparently disagree with me. I don't like a lot of the pictures of Falco, etc out there because of this. Since they're drawing adult pictures like this, most people must think it's more attractive. That's probably why I like Daffy Duck, Lord Shen, and Anzen (Remember, Anjila?), because their feathers end th the thigh. But I see where they are coming from, as real bird legs are quite ambiguous. One odd thing I noticed is that a lot of times, when anthro bird characters' feathers end at the thigh, they are usually from something that's geared towards kids/family. Like Kung Fu Panda, Looney Tunes (except for Foghorn), etc. Any thoughs on this? Anyone here like thigh-cut feathers besides me?


I fear reading this out loud may summon some kind of furfag demon from the depths of hell or something.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

I've not noticed that most bird legs like the ones you seem to be fond of are in family films and such. That's...quite curious, actually. 

I believe most people find that bird legs don't look very attractive however, so they wish to hide them with feathers.




PastryOfApathy said:


> I fear reading this out loud may summon some kind of furfag demon from the depths of hell or something.


I read it out loud.
Nothing happened.
It is safe.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 21, 2013)

I have no opinion either way. Depends on how the pic itself looks.


----------



## Nashida (Jun 21, 2013)

I like 'em oven baked, still a little crispy on the outside but loaded with flavor..

Oh..we're talking about art. Umm, then I guess it just depends on the picture or the character. Some look better with feathers ending at the thighs, others look better if the feathers go all the way down the leg.


----------



## Zabrina (Jun 21, 2013)

[sub] I haven't seen many, if anything any, bird anthros, so I can't exactly answer your question. I suppose it depends on what kind of picture you're going for, and what kind of bird it is. [/sub]


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 21, 2013)

OP, when you say "thigh" are you referring to the bird's anatomical thigh (which is for most intents and purposes completely invisible) or the part that ends at the so-called "backwards knee"?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 21, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I fear reading this out loud may summon some kind of furfag demon from the depths of hell or something.


You rang?


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I fear reading this out loud may summon some kind of furfag demon from the depths of hell or something.


If you say "Cacky Bird Legs" three times, he will come.


----------



## Jay-Hyaena (Jun 21, 2013)

I tend to end the feathers around the knee when I draw them.


----------



## Harbinger (Jun 21, 2013)

I think bird anthro's in general look a bit weird, apart from very bird like ones, but thick and chunky human body shapes dont agree with them i dont think.


----------



## Grimfang999 (Jun 21, 2013)

Carelessly this old lady contracted Cacky Bird Legs while attending a nightclub in the 40's


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I think bird anthro's in general look a bit weird



>:[



Nashida said:


> I like 'em oven baked, still a little crispy on the outside but loaded with flavor..



_*>:[[[ *_

Anyway, I tend to prefer burds drawn with human-shaped legs, scaled beneath the knee and thicker talon-feet. It translates better into anthro that way.


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Grimfang999 said:


> Carelessly this old lady contracted Cacky Bird Legs while attending a nightclub in the 40's


sosexy


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Did Icky just wise from his gwave? Jeez first Clayton, then DD. It really is return of the oldfags.

On-topic: whenever I look at anthro burds, it's not the legs I'm paying attention to. Because yiff yiff bby.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jun 21, 2013)

Machine said:


> If you say "Cacky Bird Legs" three times, he will come.



I just did this.

Bird shit appeared on my shoulder out of nowhere.


----------



## Riho (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm actually surprised ButterflyGoddess hasn't replied to this thread yet.
*gasp*
Someone must have killed him!


----------



## Cain (Jun 21, 2013)

Icky should have some great opinions of this.
Anthro birds are awesome.


Battlechili1 said:


> I read it out loud.
> Nothing happened.
> It is safe.


YOU LIED. GODDAMMIT YOU LIED. DON'T DO IT PEOPLE, IT'S A TRA-AGAGHALGSAHLAGFSYGFYHADFGBYASDAaabhfdsygiagsaa


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I've not noticed that most bird legs like the ones you seem to be fond of are in family films and such. That's...quite curious, actually.
> 
> I believe most people find that bird legs don't look very attractive however, so they wish to hide them with feathers.
> 
> ...



Note the spelling mistakes. Maybe they should be read at face value.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Did Icky just wise from his gwave? Jeez first Clayton, then DD. It really is return of the oldfags.
> 
> On-topic: whenever I look at anthro burds, it's not the legs I'm paying attention to. Because yiff yiff bby.



I can smell injustice against birds _ anywhere._
(I know, right? DD even made her thread the same day as mine. 
Stole my thunder, too.)

o murr dat cloaca



Cain said:


> Icky should have some great opinions of this.
> Anthro birds are awesome.



I concur :>


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Icky said:


> I can smell injustice against birds _ anywhere._
> (I know, right? DD even made her thread the same day as mine.
> Stole my thunder, too.)
> 
> o murr dat cloaca



I have really got to start paying attention to intro threads. Ppl I like from waaay back might show up, need to show dem folks I still care.

DD is awesome, but so is Icky. Stay <3


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> I just did this.
> 
> Bird shit appeared on my shoulder out of nowhere.


HE HAS SPOKEN.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> I have really got to start paying attention to intro threads. Ppl I like from waaay back might show up, need to show dem folks I still care.
> 
> DD is awesome, but so is Icky. Stay <3



Nah, nobody cares about intro threads :v

Awwwr, I'll try to. (Also did you have a different account last time or do I just suck at remembering your name)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 21, 2013)

Icky said:


> Nah, nobody cares about intro threads :v
> 
> Awwwr, I'll try to. (Also did you have a different account last time or do I just suck at remembering your name)



New account, the past was too cringe worthy. Now I'm slightly less annoying and more memorable. I am the flattereds anyone remembered me at all tbh.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> New account, the past was too cringe worthy. Now I'm slightly less annoying and more memorable. I am the flattereds anyone remembered me at all tbh.



Well...tell me anyway!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

Every time I come to the den, I always realize how many jimmies I'd probably scoot around with the stuff I draw. Not that I _give_ a fuck, but I can't help but notice. I just do any damn thing with anthros. I tend to just give birdies nice smooth legs and your everyday human like feet with simple sharp toes (and that's TOES as in the _toe_ is tapered, not me drawing actual claws)


----------



## Machine (Jun 21, 2013)

Birds, originally, in my murry-purry universe were just birds because evolution is a douche.

Same applied to horses.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Every time I come to the den, I always realize how many jimmies I'd probably scoot around with the stuff I draw. Not that I _give_ a fuck, but I can't help but notice. I just do any damn thing with anthros. I tend to just give birdies nice smooth legs and your everyday human like feet with simple sharp toes (and that's TOES as in the _toe_ is tapered, not me drawing actual claws)


I want to see some of your drawings of things.


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Every time I come to the den, I always realize how many jimmies I'd probably scoot around with the stuff I draw. Not that I _give_ a fuck, but I can't help but notice. I just do any damn thing with anthros. I tend to just give birdies nice smooth legs and your everyday human like feet with simple sharp toes (and that's TOES as in the _toe_ is tapered, not me drawing actual claws)



Nah, that's actually one of my preferred styles. It's really just up to how the artist depicts it.



Machine said:


> Birds, originally, in my murry-purry universe were just birds because evolution is a douche.
> 
> Same applied to horses.



Bird-shaped birds are cool too :v


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

Personally i like the half feathered half skin so you can see the knees. Then go into some mean feet/talons.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I want to see some of your drawings of things.



...No you don't. _Trust_ me. ;3



Icky said:


> Nah, that's actually one of my preferred styles. It's really just up to how the artist depicts it.



That is a pretty big factor for most of it. When I'm just normally browsing for you know, your regular art I don't mind anything unless it breaches laws. It's when I'm......looking for a good time that I start to get a bit picky


----------



## Icky (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...No you don't. _Trust_ me. ;3



Aww, don't be so hard on yourself! They're birds, they can't be that bad :>



> That is a pretty big factor for most of it. When I'm just normally browsing for you know, your regular art I don't mind anything unless it breaches laws. It's when I'm......looking for a good time that I start to get a bit picky



I think that's the opposite for a lot of people :v


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...No you don't. _Trust_ me. ;3


But- But... I like Pachi stuffs....

And it's really not that hard to find yer stuff.


----------



## Toshabi (Jun 21, 2013)

I prefer my bird legs and thighs KFC style.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

Icky said:


> Aww, don't be so hard on yourself! They're birds, they can't be that bad :>



Oh no, I'm not talking about my skill (oh GOD that sounded arrogant). I specifically meant _Battlechili_ wouldn't want to see my stuff. I've seen him talk in other threads about things he'd rather avoid looking at and my gallery is NOT the place for him.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 21, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> *Millions* of furries apparently disagree with me. I don't like a lot of the pictures of Falco, etc out there because of this.



LOL where the fuck did this number come from?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> LOL where the fuck did this number come from?


He ment billions

Cuz you know...everyone is a furry, deep down inside.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 21, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> LOL where the fuck did this number come from?



Obviously the national furry encyclopedia published by the CIA.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I specifically meant _Battlechili_ wouldn't want to see my stuff. I've seen him talk in other threads about things he'd rather avoid looking at and my gallery is NOT the place for him.


My curiosity brought me to do some searching and I found some of your artwork.
For the most part, it wasn't so bad. Some of it was pretty cool to see.
But for some...YOU WERE RIGHT.
THERE WERE A FEW THINGS I DIDN'T WANT TO SEE. 
However I wasn't able to see everything. Which may be a good thing. 
I'm sorry for not taking your word for it. You know what they say...Curiosity killed the cat and all...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> My curiosity brought me to do some searching and I found some of your artwork.
> For the most part, it wasn't so bad. Some of it was pretty cool to see.
> But for some...YOU WERE RIGHT.
> THERE WERE A FEW THINGS I DIDN'T WANT TO SEE.
> ...


Mmm.... Silly you.
Seriously doe.. i like Pachi's stuff

OT: You don't need to tell us what gives you boners.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Mmm.... Silly you.
> Seriously doe.. i like Pachi's stuff
> 
> OT: You don't need to tell us what gives you boners.


Oh of course. XoPachi makes some nice art. 
And of course not.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> My curiosity brought me to do some searching and I found some of your artwork.
> For the most part, it wasn't so bad. Some of it was pretty cool to see.
> But for some...YOU WERE RIGHT.
> THERE WERE A FEW THINGS I DIDN'T WANT TO SEE.
> ...



i can't help but be intrigued. For anyone else when someone says you don't want to see something it makes it 100x more intereseting?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

I should just give myself a deep throat with a mini gun...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I should just give myself a deep throat with a mini gun...


Wait.
...
Wat.

Edit: Oh Sorry xD


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wait.
> ...
> Wat.
> 
> Edit: Oh Sorry xD


Can you tell me what he meant?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 21, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Can you tell me what he meant?


I assumed it's because we turned this into a Pachi thread :I

I'm sorry ilu Pachi.
We'll bang ok?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 21, 2013)

ANYWAY, Falco is a strange case. When I look at his shoes, his feet seem like they'd be pretty much standard as in what I mentioned above. No way that man has those back toes like a real bird. They never showed anyone outside of Krystal barefoot (well close to barefoot).


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ANYWAY, Falco is a strange case. When I look at his shoes, his feet seem like they'd be pretty much standard as in what I mentioned above. No way that man has those back toes like a real bird. They never showed anyone outside of Krystal barefoot (well close to barefoot).


With Falco you can't even see his legs well. Pants or something covering them.
I wonder if Nintendo even knows what the characters look like. Like...Do they know whether or not Falco has bird feet or legs? It must be some kind of secret.


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Oh no, I'm not talking about my skill (oh GOD that sounded arrogant). I specifically meant _Battlechili_ wouldn't want to see my stuff. I've seen him talk in other threads about things he'd rather avoid looking at and my gallery is NOT the place for him.


Well now I'm all curious. :<

(are pachi threads a thing I'm sorry)


----------



## Seekrit (Jun 22, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well now I'm all curious. :<
> 
> (are pachi threads a thing I'm sorry)



Just google XoPachi and you'll see his stuff is pretty tame compared to the abominations furries encounter daily.

(I don't know if Pachi threads are a thing, but it'd be a nice change)


----------



## Icky (Jun 22, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Just google XoPachi and you'll see his stuff is pretty tame compared to the abominations furries encounter daily.
> 
> (I don't know if Pachi threads are a thing, but it'd be a nice change)


Ohhh, hurr. Yeah, pretty tame and disappointingly normal.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 22, 2013)

Riho said:


> I'm actually surprised ButterflyGoddess hasn't replied to this thread yet.
> *gasp*
> Someone must have killed him!


He's been M.I.A for a while. I will be his stand-in and say bird anthros are awesome (because they are). And I know his sona has feathers ending below the knee like capris which I think looks fine.


----------



## bkatt500 (Jun 22, 2013)

I prefer my birds with either human legs, bird legs (would that just be a feral?  I'm not going to spend the brain cells to figure that out), or a hybrid with visible, but short thighs and feathers ending wherever appropriate for the species.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2013)

Icky said:


> (are pachi threads a thing I'm sorry)



It better not become one.



Battlechili1 said:


> With Falco you can't even see his legs well. Pants or something covering them.
> I wonder if Nintendo even knows what the characters look like. Like...Do they know whether or not Falco has bird feet or legs? It must be some kind of secret.



Well Nintendo is the one who came up with "It's a secret to everybody." so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## DirtFalco48 (Jun 22, 2013)

Good thing no one mentioned that Starfox leg amputation bullcrap that started because of a messup in the artwork in a Nintendo Power cover.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 22, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> Good thing no one mentioned that Starfox leg amputation bullcrap that started because of a messup in the artwork in a Nintendo Power cover.


That's what you got out of this?... ok.


----------



## Machine (Jun 22, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> Good thing no one mentioned that Starfox leg amputation bullcrap that started because of a messup in the artwork in a Nintendo Power cover.


What.


----------



## DirtFalco48 (Jun 22, 2013)

Nah, I just wanted to see what you thought about the bird people.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 23, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> Good thing no one mentioned that Starfox leg amputation bullcrap that started because of a messup in the artwork in a Nintendo Power cover.


I'm confused.

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

Amazing how a single post can completely throw multiple people off. ;-;


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh well, apparently, the characters in the Star Fox have had their legs amputated and replaced with mechanical replacements so they can withstand the g-force or whatever the effect is when you're flying at really high speed.
DirtFalco48 was just glad that nobody mentioned that, and brought it up out of the blue. But now the thread's de-railed. D:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

And then someone's first post on the forum explains it...
Welcome.


----------



## SiriusWolf (Jun 23, 2013)

I love that that guy has one post and he knows all about the mystery post. Well played sir.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 23, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Oh well, apparently, the characters in the Star Fox have had their legs amputated and replaced with mechanical replacements so they can withstand the g-force or whatever the effect is when you're flying at really high speed.
> DirtFalco48 was just glad that nobody mentioned that, and brought it up out of the blue. But now the thread's de-railed. D:


That's an idea someone had. And its only really fitting with Star Fox games pre-64, if I'm right. Not to mention I believe I heard that something called a G-Diffusor on the Arwings may stop the G-Forces from affecting it or something.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> That's an idea someone had. And its only really fitting with Star Fox games pre-64, if I'm right. Not to mention I believe I heard that something called a G-Diffusor on the Arwings may stop the G-Forces from affecting it or something.



That's exactly what it does. Arwings are some husky tanks of battle fighters. 
...
Someone needs to fix that in a Starfox bullet Hell shooter so it can die in one hit.


----------



## DirtFalco48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Sorry to get kinda off topic, but why was my art thread locked? I guess because bird people with huge legs creep people out?


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> Sorry to get kinda off topic, but why was my art thread locked? I guess because bird people with huge legs creep people out?


Trust me I've seen much worse... I would love to see your work sometime! If it isn't blocked that is ^^


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> Sorry to get kinda off topic, but why was my art thread locked? I guess because bird people with huge legs creep people out?


Wrong place to put this post.
Wrong place to put the thread.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

DirtFalco48 said:


> Sorry to get kinda off topic, but why was my art thread locked? I guess because bird people with huge legs creep people out?



Because The Den isn't the place to display your art. If you were asking for advice or critique, we have threads for that. Otherwise, that's what the mainsite is for.

Also, yes, they creeped people out.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Wrong place to put this post.
> Wrong place to put the thread.


TouchÃ© you fancy breakfast like sonofabitchâ€¦


Icky said:


> Also, yes, they creeped people out.


They don't creep me out! I'm actualy thinking an avian fursona... Or feathersona... Or whatever you call it!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> TouchÃ© you fancy breakfast like sonofabitchâ€¦
> 
> They don't creep me out! I'm actualy thinking an avian fursona... Or feathersona... Or whatever you call it!


Wait... they don't? Did you see them?


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> They don't creep me out! I'm actualy thinking an avian fursona... Or feathersona... Or whatever you call it!



...Yeah, I was still creeped out by the pics. (also they're usually just called avians)


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> ...Yeah, I was still creeped out by the pics. (also they're usually just called avians)


Oh... I'd think you'd be the least creeped out... I haven't seen these pics your talking about in particular but now I want too >â€¢<


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Oh... I'd think you'd be the least creeped out... I haven't seen these pics your talking about in particular but now I want too >â€¢<



http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/137328-DirtFalco-s-Art-Thread


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/137328-DirtFalco-s-Art-Thread


I-Im not one to criticize work but uh I'm god dammit I've got no words... Uh... Ummm...... Maybe I don't want to make am Avian after all......


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Poor guy.

he just liked big manly thighs D:


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> I-Im not one to criticize work but uh I'm god dammit I've got no words... Uh... Ummm...... Maybe I don't want to make am Avian after all......



But look at all the cool good examples!

<======


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Poor guy.
> 
> he just liked big manly thighs D:


Hey... A waffle with those thighs.... EAT IT!!!!


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> But look at all the cool good examples!
> 
> <======


This thread has de-railed... then de-railed again to somehow re-rail it... wat?

Gotta admit.... I really love your avatar.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> But look at all the cool good examples!
> 
> <======


FAITH RESTORED!!!!! XD


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> This thread has de-railed... then de-railed again to somehow re-rail it... wat?
> 
> Gotta admit.... I really love your avatar.



The Den. :V

Also, thanks! I've been meaning to artwhore for a new one.



Kishi said:


> FAITH RESTORED!!!!! XD



\:3/


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Now just for ideas on my Avian...


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Now just for ideas on my Avian...



Well, pick something that fits your personality well! What do you want it to reflect about you?


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Well, pick something that fits your personality well! What do you want it to reflect about you?


Well I want it to represent... My quirky personality. I like making friends, as long as the "friends" are nice and such. I'm a bit intelegent and I love nature....


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Well I want it to represent... My quirky personality. I like making friends, as long as the "friends" are nice and such. I'm a bit intelegent and I love nature....



Hmmm...Ducks or parrots, maybe?


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Hmmm...Ducks or parrots, maybe?


Hmm... Seems to fit! I'll get working on it soon! I might go with either a macaw or a mallard...


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> parrots


I agree with a parrot.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> I agree with a parrot.


Okay I'll make a macaw!


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Okay I'll make a macaw!



Oooh, I love macaws. :>


----------



## Kishi (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> Oooh, I love macaws. :>


Same here!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 23, 2013)

I saw a dead macaw in a shadow box.  It came with its head In a glass dome for extra money.  Some place in Pasadena called Gold Bug.  They have a bunch of weird shit in there.





Well anyway OT-

I like the look of anthro bird legs.  My friend draws pretty hot bird legs but he does it from the thigh down as far as bare legs go with the avian species.  Some of his nsfw sketches of Mordecai make me want to fall over.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I saw a dead macaw in a shadow box.  It came with its head In a glass dome for extra m



Dude... :c


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Some of his nsfw sketches of Mordecai make me want to fall over.


 ....
Link.
LINK.



Icky said:


> Dude... :c


I has a happy burd story. Mostly.
We got a bunch of big potted plants around our porch, and a lot of birds nest in them. One nest got sort of knocked when I was cleaning it, and a little bird fell out and pseudo-glided to the floor. It couldn't fly upwards more than a foot or two, so I guess it was in the process of learning to fly. It stayed at the bottom of our porch for about three days, with its parents bringing it food and stuff, then one day it'd flown away. Cute little burd.


----------



## Icky (Jun 23, 2013)

Cain said:


> ....
> Link.
> LINK.
> 
> ...



I concur, LINK.

Awwww, that's adorable! We have a tree out by our mailbox, and I saw a few weeks ago that it had a robin nest in it. I checked a few days after that, to see how the hatchlings were doing, and one flipped out and dove out. It looked like it couldn't fly, but it started hopping to this huge tree where a reeeeally angry robin was yelling at me, so I figured it was heading to mom and it was okay.
LATER: I brought my mom out to show her what happened, and THE OTHER CHICK DID THE EXACT SAME THING. Just kinda ...flopped out.

TD;DR babby chicks are awesome


----------



## DirtFalco48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh, this is bad. I'm even pissing furries off. D:. Like he said, I like big thighs. Sorry if I disturb you. It's just unique, something that's never been done before. That's all.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2013)

Icky said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/137328-DirtFalco-s-Art-Thread



Well. Everyone's got their kinks. Their horrible, bizarre, badly drawn kinks.


----------



## DirtFalco48 (Jun 23, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Well. Everyone's got their kinks. Their horrible, bizarre, badly drawn kinks.


Lol, you are right about that!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2013)

And somehow we're back onto a topic everyone seemed to notice was a derailment. 9-9

ANYWAY, I saw this one bird chick someone drew. I swear I've seen the movie she's from but I can't remember the damn name. Artist made her pretty damn hot. Can't find the pic, but she was a rather simple design. She had the curvy legs that were the classic separate color from the rest of her like I usually see...

You know this is a pretty odd but interesting topic. :3


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 23, 2013)

Topic?  I think the topic has left the building like around page 2.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jun 23, 2013)

Stratadrake said:


> Topic?  I think the topic has left the building like around page 2.



Hard to stay on topic when there really wasn't one to begin with.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 23, 2013)

I was sitting here, reading through this thinking 'why the fuck does this topic have over 100 replies', and I saw this thing:


> Oh well, apparently, the characters in the Star Fox have had their legs amputated and replaced with mechanical replacements so they can withstand the g-force or whatever the effect is when you're flying at really high speed.


And I was like, that doesn't make a lick of sense, but I guess now I know that's a thing.

Anyway, um... carry on, I guess, with whatever it is you're talking about at this stage.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 25, 2013)

Kishi said:


> Well I want it to represent... My quirky personality. I like making friends, as long as the "friends" are nice and such. I'm a bit intelegent and I love nature....


Blue Footed Booby or die.


----------



## Joey (Jun 25, 2013)

Kishi said:


> TouchÃ© you fancy breakfast like sonofabitchâ€¦
> 
> They don't creep me out! I'm actualy thinking an avian fursona... Or feathersona... Or whatever you call it!



If they don't creep you out then you've already lost your bird privilege.

Edit:
You saw.
I was gonna say...


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> Blue Footed Booby or die.



If you're gonna go aquatic, puffins are superior. Although there is one really nice booby fursuit I've seen.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 25, 2013)

Icky said:


> If you're gonna go aquatic, puffins are superior. Although there is one really nice booby fursuit I've seen.



Heh...
Boobies.


----------



## Icky (Jun 25, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Heh...
> Boobies.



This is why I steer people away from them. :v


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 26, 2013)

Icky said:


> This is why I steer people away from them. :v


The solution there is to disregard anyone who makes a 'boobies' joke. Even if the person is a delicious breakfast food.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jun 26, 2013)

I rather like an avian's feathers to stop mid thigh myself. Although I've seen some people actually leave the legs completely bare as in  this  (Somewhat nsfw) 

It all depends on the artist imo.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 26, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> The solution there is to disregard anyone who makes a 'boobies' joke. Even if the person is a delicious breakfast food.



You looooooooove me. <3

You can't deny iiiit.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 26, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Although I've seen some people actually leave the legs completely bare as in  this


Those don't really count as 'bird legs', though -- a long thigh and equal-length ankle followed by a short (though digitigrade) foot, that's more or less humanoid proportions.  The defining proportions of bird legs are short thigh, followed by long ankle and equal-length foot.


----------



## Kishi (Jun 26, 2013)

This count as a boob joke?
http://www.barking-moonbat.com/images/uploads/boobies.jpg


----------

